# Diamond Naturals Grain Free or Taste of the Wild Dog



## buckeye1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I wanna try something new for our dog. Currently we are feeding her Kirkland puppy, but its hard to get to Costco, so wanna try something new. I got 5 samples bags of TOTW last week and she seemed to do well on it. And after going to Pet Supply today to pick up a bag..kinda sticker shock how much for a 5lb bag was. For atleast me it was. Then a guy who worked there showed me Diamond Naturals Grain Free for puppys. For almost $2 more I could have gotten TOTTW..(5lb bag). The bag is unopened. Should I take it back and get the other or keep the Diamond Naturals? I'm looking at it from a financial cost here. Pound for pound which is a better buy? Since both are made by the same company. Thanks


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Diamond naturals is a pretty good food "for the money". I think there are some people on here that feed it regularly.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

We do TOTW the venison one because Sabo is a picky monster!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

